# Prego Guppy delivering?



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all I just got a new Female guppy today...and like most at the pet stores...she is pregnant... well, this afternoon I noticed some red waste coming from her... not exactly where her normal waste comes out but more towards her gravid spot... does this mean she trying to deliver? The same thing happened to my female that ate all her fry, before she delivered.... could this mean that she will deliver tonight and if it does mean that then should I put her in the breeder tank before I go to sleep tonight? :fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, it's just red waste.

Shine a flashlight at her gravid spot. When you see tiny little eyes reflecting back at you, it's time to move her.


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Thnx for the advice.


----------

